# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  ادغام کردن دو بانک اطلاعاتی

## MonaSearch

چه طور می توان دو تا بانک اطلاعاتی SQL  که جداولشان با هم متفاوت است را باهم ادغام کرد؟

----------


## pezhvakco

> چه طور می توان دو تا بانک اطلاعاتی SQL  که جداولشان با هم متفاوت است را باهم ادغام کرد؟


اگه منظور شما این است که دوتا پایگاه داده داری با جدول های متفاوت و می خوایین جدول های یکی را در اون یکی اضافه کنی با Import , Export می تونین این کار رو انجام بدین .

----------


## alikarimi64

با استفاده از پرو سیجر  و فانکشن میتونین این کار رو به راحتی انجام بدین
SELECT     PackingList.PL, SIMAPS.dbo.Shipments.ShID
FROM         PackingList RIGHT OUTER JOIN
                      SIMAPS.dbo.Shipments ON PackingList.ShID = SIMAPS.dbo.Shipments.ShID

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم،
میتونین از نرم افزار Data Compare استفاده کنین

----------

